# my seeds sprouted



## hawaiian5 (Feb 15, 2010)

this is the reason why i stick with nirvana seeds.9 out of 10 chrystal seeds popped. 10 out of 10 pure power plant seeds popped. and 8 out of 10 aurora inica popped. and sadly my freebies only got 4 out of 10 ( sam the skunk man ). really happy with the out come. put them in ff lw today along with some mycomaxx


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 15, 2010)

That's awesome dude,

    I have always liked the place myself too. Please do keep us in the loop, and let us in on your journey, I'm charting my coarse to keep tabs on this grow.

smoke in peace
KK


----------

